# 1970's Ariens, My first post



## blk05crew (Jan 4, 2017)

Hey all, just bought my first snow blower a month ago, an early 70's Ariens 4hp 20", from my research I believe a 22000 series. 
Model #922999 serial #006880. It's missing the handle and a couple parts that turn the auger on and off but other than that it's in pretty good shape. 

It ran good until the main belt broke which I replaced and now I just can't seem to get it running right. 
I cleaned the carb and the bottom screw is turned to between 1 and 1 1/2 and the mixture screw is about 1 1/2 turns as well. I think the governor is off though but I'm not sure what it is supposed to look like. I'm trying to post pictures but apparently I can't since I haven't posted yet. 
Is the governor supposed to be straight up and down at either full throttle or throttle off? Thanks in advance for advice.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

welcome to the forum blk !! i say repower !


----------



## blk05crew (Jan 4, 2017)

Thanks for the welcome! I'm more of chainsaw guy, specifically older Poulans. Sorry, what do you mean repower?


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi 
Welcome to the forum. If you haven' t disturbed the governor arm yet, don't. It is most likely not the issue anyway. There are some good videos on YouTube that explain how to set up your carburetor. The carb may need a rebuild kit installed or maybe just a good cleaning. MH


----------



## blk05crew (Jan 4, 2017)

Thanks, I messed with the governor some, so it may be out of whack. I've tried tuning the carb and I cleaned it, but it was pretty clean to start with and did run good before the belt issue.
How many posts before I can post pictures?


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

blk05crew said:


> Thanks for the welcome! I'm more of chainsaw guy, specifically older Poulans. Sorry, what do you mean repower?


no location given for pricing, but you can bolt up a honda ohv clone ( 6.5 hp) with just a bit of work, on the cheap. add impeller kit......and you would have a little beast that runs quiet and starts easy. jmo


----------



## blk05crew (Jan 4, 2017)

Ok gotcha, yeah I need to finish updating my info. I'm in WA state. I really don't think this one needs much to get it right, I just don't have any experience with governors.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

a $99 predator hemi would be real nice on that machine.  but i do agree with taking the effort to make it work with the existing engine


----------



## blk05crew (Jan 4, 2017)

nwcove said:


> a $99 predator hemi would be real nice on that machine.  but i do agree with taking the effort to make it work with the existing engine


If it comes to that, I wouldn't mind doing it. We'll see how it goes with this first!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello blk, welcome to *SBF!!* before buying the predator motor first see if you have a single shaft or a double shaft motor


----------



## blk05crew (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## blk05crew (Jan 4, 2017)

Here are the pictures of the governor with the throttle off.











And with the throttle open all the way.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

if you could deliver......i would take that machine off your hands for $150 cdn ! :roll3yes::roll3yes:


----------



## Blosumsno (Dec 7, 2016)

Welcome blk05crew,

You didn't say what brand your engine is but if it's a Tecumseh there's some good info on the Repairs and Maintenance forum here: http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...3-tecumseh-technicians-handbook-4-stroke.html I used the link to the old manual and on Page 32 it has linkage hook-ups for the snow engines.

And a link to the forum page with carb info: http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru.../1381-tecumseh-carburetor-identification.html

Good luck, I too would rather see it running, repowering is a good option if the engine is worn out but if it doesn't smoke or has lost a lot of power I try to leave them original if I keep 'em. Selling it may bring more money with a repower though.


----------



## blk05crew (Jan 4, 2017)

nwcove said:


> if you could deliver......i would take that machine off your hands for $150 cdn ! :roll3yes::roll3yes:


I was in Edmonton for work a couple months ago, but no other Canada trips in the near future hahaha!


----------



## blk05crew (Jan 4, 2017)

Blosumsno said:


> Welcome blk05crew,
> 
> You didn't say what brand your engine is but if it's a Tecumseh there's some good info on the Repairs and Maintenance forum here: http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...3-tecumseh-technicians-handbook-4-stroke.html I used the link to the old manual and on Page 32 it has linkage hook-ups for the snow engines.
> 
> ...


Yes, sorry the 4hp Tecumseh. Thanks for the links.


----------



## blk05crew (Jan 4, 2017)

Worked a little more on the Ariens last night and I'm close. I think the linkage from the governor to the throttle is on wrong and I need a new spark plug which I picked up today. What is a good compression range on these 4hp Tecumseh's? Mine was 150 on my gauge.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

150 is a good number.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

You'll have that baby running sweet in no time.....I just did over a similar Ariens with the five horse engine....hard to believe after almost fifty years, they still do the job....I wish they didn't have the two shaft Tecumsehs....just in case we want to repower with the Harbor Freight engine!


----------



## blk05crew (Jan 4, 2017)

Thanks guys, looking forward to it. Supposed to snow for a week starting Saturday.


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Welcome aboard and I hope you get it running great before the storm hits. Sorry no tips for the 4hp, never owned one. Does this tickle your fancy.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

blk05crew said:


> Worked a little more on the Ariens last night and I'm close. I think the linkage from the governor to the throttle is on wrong and I need a new spark plug which I picked up today. What is a good compression range on these 4hp Tecumseh's? Mine was 150 on my gauge.


When you get it running you need to for sure put an impeller kit on that their is probably 3/4 inch gap between the impeller and housing.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## blk05crew (Jan 4, 2017)

guilateen02 said:


> Welcome aboard and I hope you get it running great before the storm hits. Sorry no tips for the 4hp, never owned one. Does this tickle your fancy.


Thanks! That's a really clean late model 3400, great firewood saw for sure, especially with a muffler mod!


----------



## blk05crew (Jan 4, 2017)

I think the issue is with the carb, I got it running again last night but it won't do anything but idle and adjusting the 2 screws on the carb doesn't really make any difference. I'm thinking float issue? I'm just going to pull the whole carb off tonight and go through it better and hopefully that will do the trick. If not I will just order a new carb for it.
Anyone know the correct aftermarket carb that will work? It's an HS40 55265B motor, and I found a replacement carb for $75 but there has to be one of the $15-$30 ones on amazon/ebay that will work right?


----------

